# Diesel Unlimited d.6 Cigar Review - Sturdy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Tasty and thick, a well made smoke, but nothing special, for a cigar that seems like it should be.

Read the full review here: Diesel Unlimited d.6 Cigar Review - Sturdy


----------

